# Rodalben am Wochenende



## Moose (9. September 2003)

Am Wochenende würde ich gerne mit Euch nach *RODALBEN* (und erst das Wochenende drauf die Runde des St.Ingberter Marathons) fahren.
Rodalben ist verbunden mit einer Autofahrt von hier aus von ca 45 Minuten (eher weniger) und ca. 4 Stunden Single-Trail (nicht mit dem Auto!). 
Es wäre nett, wenn wir das mal schaffen, gemeinsam dorthin zu fahren. Es lohnt sich wirklich!
Weil unsere berufstätigen Biker nur am Wochenende können, sind dann halt auch mehr Wanderer unterwegs (... und Singletrails sind nunmal schmal!). Ich bin die Runde aber bisher auch nur am Wochenende gefahren, und es war kein Problem. Man muss halt höflich bleiben!
Wetter sieht bisher mal gut aus.
Nun die Fragen: Wer will mit? Samstag oder Sonntag? Welche Uhrzeit? Wer kann fahren?


----------



## Christina (9. September 2003)

Ich kann leider nur am Samstag, da aber ohne zeitliche Einschränkungen. Wie wäre 9 Uhr Abfahrt in SB? Auto ist vorhanden, ich kann noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten, aus Platzgründen bevorzugt an jemand mit kleiner Rahmengröße   Wer das wohl sein könnte....
Grüße wie immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (9. September 2003)

Habe gerade noch einen Job aufgedrückt bekommen, d.h. bei mir ginge es Samstags erst ab 14.00 Uhr (wir könnten direkt um 14.00 Uhr losfahren, oder?)!

*Samstag, ABFAHRT SB 14.00 Uhr? * 

Wer ist noch dabei???


----------



## Nakamur (9. September 2003)

Naja ich wäre dabei, falls ich nicht am WE nach Koblenz fahre.Das entscheidet sich wohl erst morgen. 

Die St. Ingberter Marathon Runde kann ich nicht mehr sehen, 2x reicht für dieses Jahr . Kurzfristig könnte ich euch(natürlich nur falls ich nach KOblenz fahre) auch eine Singletrail-Orgie in Koblenz anbieten.


Gruß KP


----------



## leeqwar (10. September 2003)

wäre am samstag ab 14.00 dabei.

vonwegen koblenz: wäre dieses jahr unheimlich gerne mal den bingen-koblenz-trail am rhein vorbei gefahren. wird aber wohl wieder mal aufs nächste jahr verschoben...


----------



## Moose (11. September 2003)

Sieht so aus, als würde es diesmal wirklich klappen.
*SAMSTAG 14.00 Abfahrt* von Saarbrücken, evtl. gemeinsamer Treff vorher. Was wir jetzt brauchen, ist der Ort in SB an dem wir uns gegebenenfalls treffen, sowie Bestätigung darüber, wer mit will und wer fahren kann etc..
In Rodalben können wir ja dann auf die Anreisenden aus der Umgebung treffen.
Wenn alle gesund sind ( *hoff* ), dann zähle ich momentan 6 oder 7 (oder auch 8, der Einheimische aus Kirkel?) Leute insgesamt. 
Würde mich wirklich freuen!
Vorschläge hier und jetzt:


----------



## Moose (11. September 2003)

ich persönlich fände es toll, wenn mich jemand an der Saar abholt (Ruderclub Undine SB) ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (12. September 2003)

Zeit hätte ich, Lust auch, trotz meiner konditionellen und technischen Mängel, die ich heute peinlicherweise durch brutales abreissen des Spritzschutzes meines Vordermanns (sorry nochmal, aber anders wart Ihr nicht zu bremsen  ) zur Schau stellen durfte.  Bräuchte halt eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich und mein Rad, weil die Zugverbindung dorthin ist nicht wirklich gut  
Also, sollte sich jemand finden, der mich mitnehmen kann, bin ich gerne dabei, ich verspreche auch die Finger von den Kotflügeln des Wagens zu lassen  

Gruß aus Kirkel

Der Einheimische


----------



## scotty23 (12. September 2003)

So 

da ich am Samstag auch mal den Pfälzer Wald unsicher machen möchte biete ich mich an noch zwei Leutz mitzunehmen. Ein Rad kann ich noch auf´s Dach packen das andere würde in den K-raum passen (Decken mit bringen!). Da Kirkel fast auf dem Weg liegt sollte es nicht wirklich ein Problem sein den Einheimischen mitzunehmen.
Was macht denn unser Ritter, fährt der auch mit ? um 14.00 Uhr
sollte man doch ausgeschlafen haben 

Tschüß


----------



## Moose (12. September 2003)

Der Ritter wollte eigentlich auch mit!
Ich weiss noch nicht, was Christina macht , aber falls meine Befürchtungen eintreffen (dass sie nicht mit fährt)  , würde mich einer von Euch (Scotty oder wiseman) mitnehmen?
Grüsse.


----------



## scotty23 (12. September 2003)

Jep 

kann Dich ja an der Undine abholen.
Weißt Du wo der Einheimische abzuholen wäre?

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (12. September 2003)

Hi,

wäre toll wenn das klappen würde, als Treffpunkt würde ich die Aral Tanke in Kirkel am Ortsende vorschlagen, ich kann aber auch mit dem Zug nach Saarbrücken kommen, wenn das einfacher für euch ist.


----------



## scotty23 (12. September 2003)

Hihi,

@Einheimischer
ne nach SB kommen brauchst Du nicht blaue Welt ist schon o.k., ich denke wir müßten so bis 14:20 dort sein

Ist die Udine für die SB´ler o.k?.

tschüß


----------



## aloha (12. September 2003)

so ich denn nun auch mal....

mir wär es ganz recht wenn ihr mich irgendwo an der Uni einsammeln könntet. Ich fahr auch selbst mit dem Auto, nur für mich  ist es eben ein Umweg wenn ich nochmal zur Undine fahre, weil ich hier noch was extrem wissenschafliches arbeiten muss.
Alternativ könnt ihr mich auch auf dem Autobahnparkplatz in St Ingbert einsammeln.
bis morgen denn 

aloha


----------



## Moose (12. September 2003)

Jaaaa, yippieh, wäre super, wenn Ihr mich an der Undine abholen könnt!


----------



## scotty23 (12. September 2003)

Hi,

@aloha
kannst Du auch gleich nach Kirkel an die Aral Tankstelle komen?!

ciao


----------



## aloha (12. September 2003)

@scotty

ok ich bin dann morgen in Kirkel an der Tanke.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha (12. September 2003)

@scotty

ach so´, wann seid ihr denn morgen in Kirkel ?? so gegen 14:30 oder schon früher???


----------



## Einheimischer (12. September 2003)

Klasse, ich warte dann auch so ab 14:15 Uhr an der Tanke, erkennbar an der bunten Wolldecke  

Bis dann.


----------



## scotty23 (12. September 2003)

@aloha

Ich denke wir sind so gegen 14:20 Uhr in Kirkel an der blauen Welt

@ Einheimischer 

die bunte Wolldecke dann aber bitte gut sichtbar überhängen

ciao
scotty23


----------



## Wiseman (13. September 2003)

nicht nur, dass ich die Marathons verschlafe, ich verpasse hier auch den Thread. Hier tanzt ja der Bär 

Also ich bin dann auch um 14:00 Uhr an der Undine.

@Einheimischer: Bei mir ist noch alles heil, ist nix passiert - oder wie die Streckenposten in Neustadt sagen würden "L A N G S A M" ;-)

Gruß,


----------



## Moose (13. September 2003)

9 Leute!
Spitzenaufgebot, danke für die Begleitung!!!

Die Fotos sind teilweise eher Kunst, ich poste sie aber morgen trotzdem alle.
Soll ich sie hier auf dem Forum auch veröffentlichen???
Grüsse.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. September 2003)

Hi,

das war, glaube ich das beste, was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, 40 ah äh 42 ach nein 45 oder warens doch fast 48 km  Singeltrail pur, teilweise sogar Besenrein , einfach gigantisch! 

Für die Bilder gibts hier glaube ich irgendwo ne Galerie, wo Du die uppen kannst, must mal schauen.

Nochmal vielen Dank an scotty23, der mich sicher vor Ort und zurück in meine Heimat gebracht hat.

Für eine "Wiederholungstat", bin ich jederzeit zu haben.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Moose (14. September 2003)

... wer würde heute eine lockere Runde mitfahren?
Am besten so gegen 15.30 Uhr (ab Uni?).
Hier melden oder mailen,
Grüsse!


----------



## CheckerThePig (14. September 2003)

Jab, die Strecke hat voll Spaß gemacht! Mich würd mal interessieren wieviel Höhenmeter wir insgesamt (mehr oder weniger) gemeistert haben. Sagt Bescheid, wenn ihr wieder was in der Richtung plant....

Checker

ps, so gut wie ich heut Nacht geschlafen hab, hab ich schon lang nicht mehr


----------



## Nakamur (14. September 2003)

HI ich wäre dabei. ICh bin dann um 15:30 vor dem BWL-Gebäude (der Klotz, ist glaub ich Gb- Nr. 16, wo immer die Nikolaus-Partys sind). Ich komm allerdings mit dem Rad, kann also sein das ich 10min früher oder später da bin, da ich die Strecke nicht kenne und mit der Karte navigieren muß.  
Falls jemand ein Handy mitbringt, ich hab meins auch auf jeden Fall mit.


Gruß KP


----------



## Wiseman (14. September 2003)

@CheckerThePig
Ich nehme Dir nur ungern deine Illusionen, aber wir sind ziemlich genau 47km in 4,5 Stunden gefahren (incl. Pausen) bei 680 Höhenmeter. Nichtsdestotrotz war es eine wirklich schöne Strecke die sich nach "mehr" anfühlt 

Gruß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (15. September 2003)

Für alle die dabei waren und jeden den es interessiert ...

hier -> Bilder von Rodalben 
gibt es die ersten Bilder zum Download.

Gruß,


----------



## Nakamur (15. September 2003)

Müßten so etwa 680 hm gewesen sein. DIe Bilder von mir gibts wohl irgendwann nächste Woche auf der AHS-Seite der uni Koblenz.  
http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~sieren 

War ne schöne Runde, die ich unbedingt wieder fahren muß...


----------



## Moose (15. September 2003)

Irgendwie klappt das mit dem Upload nicht ... .


----------



## scotty23 (16. September 2003)

Hi,

sind up

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=527&password=

tschüß


----------



## Moose (16. September 2003)

D A N K E ! ! !

Ein Teilnehmer wollte sein Bild noch rausnehmen lassen, aber ich glaube, es ist zu spät ... (sorry!).


----------



## Deleted 10852 (16. September 2003)

Hallo,

hab da mal ne Frage: Möchte nächste Woche auch den Felsenweg
fahren, wie sieht´s denn mit der Markierung aus, braucht man
ne Topo-Karte oder ist die Navigation probemlos?
Danke im voraus!
Bodo


----------



## Moose (16. September 2003)

... immer dem "F"- Weg nach!
Für den Einstieg schaust Du am besten bei mtbr.com nach.
Man kommt aber überall aus Rodalben auf den Trail (der geht nämlich einmal um den Ort rum!)
Viel Spass.
P.S.: immer höflich zu den Fussgängern, wir wollen nämlich auch mal wieder dorthin!


----------



## Deleted 10852 (16. September 2003)

hi,
danke für dir flotte Antwort. Höflichkeit ist gut - Rücksicht ist 
besser, hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit Spazierstockgeher.
Montagvormittag ist der Wald eh menschenleer!
Gruß
Bodo


----------



## Moose (16. September 2003)

stimmt!
Hey, Du könntest uns mitnehmen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10852 (16. September 2003)

warum nicht! wenn ihr zeit habt können wir die runde gerne
gemeinsam drehen. wie fährt man am besten, Uhrzeigersinn
oder dagegen?


----------



## Moose (16. September 2003)

... ich kenne die Runde nur gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. 
Ist bestimmt auch fahrbar und interessant andersrum.
Wenn Du in Rodalben direkt anfängst (neben der Tanke), dann hast Du gleich einen steilen Anstieg (schieben!?), ansonsten eher wenig bergauf (eher ständig auf und ab!).

Vielleicht fahre ich am Samstag nochmal hin.
Ansonsten: warum nicht am Montag?


----------



## Deleted 10852 (16. September 2003)

samstag wäre auch nicht schlecht - könnte ich mich evt. euch 
anschließen?


----------



## Moose (16. September 2003)

muss mal abklären, wer, wann, was und wie.
Melde mich diesbezüglich bis Donnerstag nochmal, okay?


----------



## Moose (20. September 2003)

So, heute haben wir Damen-Tag gemacht!
Ja, Christina lebt wieder - hurray! 
Gesamt haben wir für die Runde diesmal 3.33 h gebraucht. Reine Fahrzeit nach Christinas Tacho 3.17 h. 

Hat Spass gemacht, nächstes Mal nehmen wir auch wieder Jungs mit!!! 
Natürlich nur wenn keiner fragt: (Mama,) wie weit ist es noch!


----------



## Christina (22. September 2003)

Oh ja, die Hausfrauenrunde. Schön war's, danke nochmal! Und wer schon mal mit Moose unterwegs war, weiß, wie entspannt eine "Hausfrauenrunde" mit ihr aussieht  Aber ich fühlte mich optimal betreut und versorgt (mit Not-Müsliriegeln, Apfelsaftschorle etc.) und kann somit die Reiseleitung nur weiterempfehlen. 
Daher möchte ich dann auch gleich buchen. Und zwar einmal Münsingen und einmal Wasgau. Ach ja, Münsingen mit Übernachtung und Halbpension. Jeweils inklusive Rückfahrt, bitte!   Ich stelle dann auch das hierfür benötigte Auto.
Grüße und bis bald,

Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (22. September 2003)

Sehr geehrter Kunde, 
Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen die Buchung Ihrer Reise. 
Da sich unser Angebot grosser Beliebtheit erfreut, sind für das Wochenende "Münsingen" folgende Optionen leider schon vergriffen:
Einzelzimmer mit Dusche und Kühlschrank, Sauna auf dem Korridor, Zimmerservice und die Teilnahme an der Abendgala des Hotels.
Wir sind jedoch erfreut Ihnen folgendes "Package" als Alternative anzubieten: 
Anfahrt im Eigenwagen (Mitnahme anderer Reisender möglich; Benzinkosten können verhandelt werden!!!); Übernachtung auf der Isomatte im Mehrmatten-Zimmer oder einer Turnhalle (der Veranstalter übernimmt in diesem Fall keine Anti-Silberfisch-Garantie), gemeinsames Abendessen mit der gesamten Reisegruppe (entweder à la "selberkoch" in einer gut ausgestatteten Privatküche oder a là carte in einem selbst(!) ausgewählten Restaurant Ihrer Wahl - Kosten können teilweise durch die Mitglieder der Reisegruppe getragen werden, wenn Sie sich für die Option "Anfahrt im Eigenwagen" entscheiden!!!), Frühstück (continental, auf Wunsch mit Nachschlag), Individuelle Betreuung auf dem Weg nach Münsingen mit vielen Tips und Tricks von unserem hochqualifizierten Fachpersonal, jede Menge Spass und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis mit freundlichen, sympathischen, gleichgesinnten Menschen. Natürlich ist auch die Rückfahrt im Eigenwagen!

Betreffs Ihrer Anfrage über das Wochenende/ den Tagesausflug nach Lemberg werden Sie in den kommenden Tagen ein Angebot von uns erhalten. Natürlich wie immer preisgünstig und bis ins kleinste Detail durchorganisiert. 

Wir bringen Sie weiter! Wir machen Ihren Urlaub zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
Ihr Reisebüro M.O.O.S.E (Mit-Oder-Ohne-Sonne-Egal!)
i.A. Reiseleiter Moose


----------



## Christina (22. September 2003)

Selten so gelacht!! Und das, wo ich doch gerade ein besonders trockenes Kapitel meiner Arbeit überarbeite. Super!  
Ich nehme dann das All-Inclusive-Package und bin der Meinung, dass wir uns durch definitive Planung bis 30.09. wenigstens noch den Frühbucherrabatt in Münsingen sichern sollten. 
In diesem Sinne: M.O.O.S.E. - scheint mir auch ein gutes Motto fürs Wintertraining!


----------



## Deleted 10852 (22. September 2003)

habe gerade ganz allein  rodalben umrundet, ist ja ne sagenhafte
tour. meine zeit war fast identisch mit der hausfrauenrunde,
muß sagen, die hausfrauen sind ganz schön flott unterwegs - repekt! naja, bin auch nicht gerade der maßstab für schnelligkeit,
spass gemacht hat es trotzdem, glaube fast, dass jede weitere runde noch mehr spass macht.


----------



## Moose (22. September 2003)

Ich hoffe, Du hast Verständnis dafür, dass die "Hausfrauen" alleine in Rodalben waren. Eine davon war nämlich längere Zeit nicht für längere Touren zu haben, deshalb wollte sie sich keinem Gruppenzwang beugen.


----------



## Deleted 10852 (22. September 2003)

klar, kein problem!
da werktags kaum jemand zeit hat ist das alleine fahren
nix neues für mich. obwohl, in den dunkelnen passagen
wär ne mama die einen tröstet und sagt dass es nimmer weit 
ist schon gut


----------



## Moose (22. September 2003)

Tja, Junge, da warst Du aber tapfer!


----------



## Christina (22. September 2003)

Zum Glück sind wir nicht alt genug, um als Mütter der Jungs durchzugehen. Ansonsten würde ich mir langsam ernsthaft Sorgen machen....


----------



## Deleted 10852 (22. September 2003)

angst verleiht flüüügel - ne junge ersatzmutter wäre aber auch
net schlecht


----------



## Moose (22. September 2003)

*KEINE CHANCE ! ! !*


----------



## Messi (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Hab lange Zeit in Rodalben gewohnt, also eigentlich seit meiner Geburt  
Würd mich mal interessieren, wo ihr dort fahrt, den Felsenwanderweg? oder eine andere Tour? Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir  mal die Route durchgeben könntet. Am Besten per PN.

Grüße

Messi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

